# M00t!



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2004)

Hello IM members, I decided randomly at 4AM that I am going to start a journal. I just finished my first 3 weeks of P-RR-S. Needless to say, my ass is pretty kicked. I'm going to follow for this routine for at least a couple of cycles. I don't have measurable mass goals, but I would definitely like to get bigger all around. In particular, I would like to add size to my arms. As well, I don't have definitive strength goals, but I would like to get stronger all around. In particular, I would like to increase my full squat and deadlift poundages.

I am currently cutting, so I'm not going to reap the benefits in full just yet, but I will be bulking again within a couple of months. I have more definitive goals in this area. I would like to hit about 10% body fat. However, if I look in the mirror and approve before I reach that goal, then I will go back to bulking. I started my cutting diet June 7th. I have lost about 2 pounds thus far. I was 6 foot, 200 pounds, 15% body fat at the beginning. I am about 198 right now, which leaves me at closer to 14% body fat.

I will try to get a picture or two of me on here in the next couple of days. It should be no problem as my brother just got a memory card for his digital camera. In the meantime, I will try to accurately recreate my diet (Although it is basically the same every day) and exercise for today:

Sleep - 7 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - Sardines, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal, mixed salad

Meal 3 - 2 servings deli turkey meat, 2 slices WW bread, mixed salad, 1/2 TBSP olive/soybean oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed

Workout - played basketball 2 hours

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - can tuna, TBSP canola mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

Meal 6 - 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

All in all a pretty standard day. My bis, tris, lower back, hams, and gluts are all still sore from shock week. They threw off my game a little, but I suck already. I had fun anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2004)

I have attached two photos of myself at my current 14% body fat.  One is unflexed; the other is flexed.  Hopefully the bottom portion of my rectus abdominus will become more visible at the end of my cutting.  If nothing else, I think a slightly slimmer waistline would be good.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

good luck pimp of cows


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks P-funk and Jodi. You two have provided lots of useful information to me both directly and indirectly since I have been a member on these forums. I appreciate your support.

Here's my info for the day:

Sleep - 8.5 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - 2 servings deli turkey meat, 2 slices WW bread, 1/2 TBSP canola/sesame based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed

Meal 3 - 6-8oz chicken breast, 1/4 cup brown rice, broccoli

Workout - 2.5 hours basketball

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - can tuna, TBSP canola mayo, 1/4 cup brown rice, celery, cucumber

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Some of my soreness is going away, though I definitely felt it while playing ball again. Got a lot of good playing in. Going to sleep relatively early tonight to try to get myself on a more normalized schedule. Cycle 2 of P-RR-S begins tomorrow with chest & shoulders. I hope I experienced some gains in strength.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

so thats what a CowPimp looks like !   People do some weird stuff at 4 am don't they. 

Good luck on the journal ! 

How did you come up with "CowPimp " ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks gwcaton.  This has been my handle ever since I got into computer gaming.  I used to drink enormous amounts of milk when I was younger, so I grew a strong liking for cows.  I just thought pimp was appropriate because I wanted to add two things together that simply make no sense, or at least create something that isn't very plausible.  I think I succeeded.

Anyway, here's the deal for today:

Sleep - 7.5 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

Meal 3 - tuna, TBSP canola mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

Workout - power - chest/shoulders

Bench Press x 3 - 215 x 4
Incline Bench Press x 3 - 175 x 4
Decline DB Bench Press x 2 - 90 x 3

Military Press x 2 - 125 x 4
Upright Rows x 2 - 125 x 3
Perpendicular DB Rows x 2 - 90 x 3

Hanging Leg Raises x 3 - Near Failure

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5 - 6oz chicken breast, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad, 1/2 TBSP canola/sesame dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Meal 7 - 4oz lean grilled pork chops

I went to see my friend's band play a good 40 minutes away.  He even got me on the guest list so I didn't have to pay.  If anyone lives near MD you should check them out.  Underscore is the name.  They are really excellent.  We got lost for an hour trying to come back in addition to the 40 minute return trip.  This caused me to eat a 7th meal, because I figured it was better than going catabolic.  Plus, I stayed at about 2500-2550 calories for the day anyway.  Considering I still weight 197-198, this is just fine for a cut.  However, I still like to shoot for more like 2300-2350 calories.  

My first 3 weeks of P-RR-S I had to get my weights down.  So, now I have to wait another 3 weeks to really check for progress.  Oh well, most of my lifts were in line with what I should be doing.

I wish I had gone to sleep earlier, but I'm glad I supported my friend's band.  Goodnight all.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2004)

Sleep - 8.5 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C (Noticing a pattern?)

Meal 2 - bite of chicken (~1oz), 1.5 servings deli turkey, sardines, 1/2 cup oatmeal, mixed salad

Meal 3 - tuna, TBSP canola mayo, 1/4 cup brown rice, celery, cucumber

Workout - power - back/traps

Deadlifts x 3 - 295 x 3
Bent Rows x 3 - 205 x 3
DB Rows x 3 - 100 x 6
Wide Chinups x 3 - 0 x 5

Shrugs x 2 - 225 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises x 3 - Near Failure

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter (Notice another pattern?)

Woke up a little later than I wanted today, but I put my meals a little closer together so I could get in enough calories before bed time.  Tomorrow will be better in that department.

That was a good workout today.  My grip felt a little weak, but I definitely had a good workout overall.  I surprised myself on DB rows and shrugs.  I didn't think I would be able to hit 6 reps on each of those based on my first trial cycle of this program.  I felt like I had some left in me too.  Looks like it's time to raise the weight a little next week.

My diet was also very good today.  I focused on getting a little more protein and a little less fat in me, which I think is probably a good idea overall.  I need to stray away from putting dressing on my salads and find another vehicle to take my flax supplements sometimes.  I can't get the flax to stay on my salad unless I use dressing to make it stick.  Oh well, between flax cereal and fish oil in sardines, I have enough sources high in omega-3 EFA's.

Goodnight everyone.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 23, 2004)

Sleep - 7.5 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - sardines, bit of chicken (~2-3oz), 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

Meal 3 - tuna, TBSP canola mayo, 1/4 cup brown rice, celery, cucumber

Workout - 2.5 hours of basketball

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 slices WW bread, mixed salad

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Pretty standard day, except I may be getting a pretty decent paying job at the airport soon.  I have my first interview in a series of 2 or 3 and it went well.  I love the flight benefits.  Anywhere in the US for $0-40 round trip.  Overseas tickets for uber cheap.  A friend of mine flew to Holland for $200, first class.  Oh yeah, and I actually played a pretty decent game of basketball today.  It was a good day.  Peace and love.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Cool   What do you do for work?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

What is the 1/2c of flax cereal?   Is that uncle sam cereal or something different??


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Cool  What do you do for work?


Currently, I am unemployed. I do a little freelance computer work on the side, but I don't get enough business to call it a job. Also, my partner's cell phone was recently stolen and he hasn't purchased a new one yet. That definitely puts a damper on the ability to get new jobs because his phone number is on the business card. As well, during the spring and fall I am a full time student studying networking engineering.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> What is the 1/2c of flax cereal? Is that uncle sam cereal or something different??


The company that makes the cereal is Nature's Path. It has a little sugar (6g per serving) in it, but the primary ingeredient is rolled oats. There isn't any soy, there is a decent amount of fiber, and little protein. I buy Pumpkin or Hemp flax cereal.

The lowdown for today's hoedown:

Sleep - 8 hours

Meal 1 - 2 eggs, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, 2 TBSP nutritional yeast, multi-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - 2 servings deli ham, 2 slices WW bread, mixed salad, TBSP canola/olive oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax

Meal 3 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oats, mixed salad

Workout - power - arms

CG Bench Press x 3 - 185 x 4
Skull Crushers x 3 - 95 x 5

CG Underhand Chinups x 3 - 0 x 6
Drag Curls x 2 - 85 x 4

Wrist Curl x 2 - 115 x 5
Reverse Wrist Curl x 1 - 55 x 5

Hanging Leg Raises x 3 - Near Failure

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5 - 4-5oz grilled sirloin, WW pita, mixed salad

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

My diet wasn't as perfect as it could've been today, but still within the caloric range that I was aiming for. I guess I can't complain; it's hard to be perfect all the time. This is especially true when most everyone else in your family is fat and they can't understand what you're trying to do. My dad cooks dinner and I pass on it a lot, but I sometimes give in (He feels bad when I pass) and eat what he makes with portions that I choose. Oh well, I'll survive.

My workout was pretty good. I have always been really bad with chinups/pullups, especially CG underhanded pullups. However, they felt real good today. I did 6 easily the first set, and I probably could've done 8-9, but I decided to stop at 6 and raise the weight next session. I also surprised myself a little on the wrist curls. Most everything else was pretty in line with what I would expect.

Oh well, time to get some sleep. I have to wake up somewhat early to take in my 15 page long (Ugh) application for the airport position. They do a ridiculous 10 year background check, so that is why there is a fatty application. Peace and love.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

> Currently, I am unemployed. I do a little freelance computer work on the side, but I don't get enough business to call it a job. Also, my partner's cell phone was recently stolen and he hasn't purchased a new one yet. That definitely puts a damper on the ability to get new jobs because his phone number is on the business card. As well, during the spring and fall I am a full time student studying networking engineering.


That is what I do for work.  I go from titles to NA to Network Infrastructure Engineer.   I've had too many jobs the past few years and even though I'm working, I don't care for this company so I still search.  Good luck, its starting to getting better out there for us tech geeks


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That is what I do for work. I go from titles to NA to Network Infrastructure Engineer.  I've had too many jobs the past few years and even though I'm working, I don't care for this company so I still search. Good luck, its starting to getting better out there for us tech geeks


I'm glad to hear it.  Things seemed pretty tough when I first started to get interested in the field, but I stuck with it in hopes that things might clear up by the time I started to look for a tech job.  I'm just going to keep a decent paying job that isn't necessarily computer-related until I get some more certifications and education under my belt.  Unfortunately, due to some family money constraints, this process is going to be slowed down.  I'm not too worried about it though.  I'm still young and have a long time to get somewhere in life.

Here's the straight poop:

Sleep - 8.5 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - can of tuna, TBSP canola mayo, WW pita, celery, cucumber

Meal 3 - 2 servings deli ham, 2 slices WW bread, TBSP canola/olive oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

Workout - power - legs

Full Squats x 3 - 245 x 2, 225 x 2
Bulgarian Squats x 3 - 115 x 6

Romanian Deadlifts x 3 - 205 x 4
Straight-legged Deadlifts x 3 - 225 x 3

One-legged DB Calf Raises x 2 - 100 x 6

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - tin of sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 slices WW bread, cucumber

Meal 6 - slice of WW bread

Meal 7 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

My diet was alright today, but I ate a little more processed grains than I planned.  Oh well, I was sort of in a rush today at certain times.  As well, I had to throw in an extra snack so as not to catabolic because I knew I was going to be up a little late.  No big deal.  Once again, well within my target caloric range for the day.  I'm just being picky.

My workout was pretty good, except I had to cut out abs.  Of course, I work my abs so frequently that they won't even miss it.  My poundages felt right, but I got slightly interrupted by my father.  We went to see Fahrenheit 911 today with some family friends (Definitely worth seeing by the way).  He neglected to mention to me that he wanted to go out to dinner with them beforehand.  He comes downstairs while I'm working out, I'm drenched in sweat, and he says, "Let's go."  He gets mad at me because he swears he told me, but I know he didn't.  I said go eat dinner without me and I'll meet you there.  It kind of threw me off during my hamstring portion of the session, but I regained my drive for the last few sets.  I'm just babbling now, but have a good night.  Go see the movie.  Peace and love.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)

lol in that pic you look like a caveman b/c of your hair


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> lol in that pic you look like a caveman b/c of your hair


I'll take that as a compliment.

Sleep - 7.5 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - 2 servings deli turkey, 2 slices WW bread, 1 TBSP canola/olive oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

Meal 3 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal, cucumber

Workout - 1.5-2 hours basketball

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - tuna, TBSP canola mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Diet was pretty good today, but once again I slacked on making something besides oats and ended up eating more bread than I should have.  However, my caloric range was spot on.  I also spaced my meals out a little better than usual.  Pretty standard eating day, but I will be sure to whip up some brown rice or barley tomorrow.

Basketball was pretty fun.  Not too many people showed up, so we only ended up playing a few 3on3 games.  I wanted some full court action, but that's alright.  The only thing is about 30 seconds before we finished the last game I rolled my ankle real bad.  I jumped up for a rebound and had some mid-air fighting, which resulted in me landing on the side of my ankle.  I swear I heard something crack.  It's kind of painful, but I just iced it for a good 20 minutes and I've kept it elevated a little bit.  I will try to sleep on my back with the leg elevated.  Hopefully this injury goes away so I can play basketball by next Wednesday, and it doesn't interfere with my back workout on Tuesday.  I'll have to focus a lot on various forms of rowing if it still hurts.  Playing basketball tomorrow is doubtful, damn.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2004)

Sleep - 8 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C
Meal 2 - 1.5 servings deli ham, .5 servings deli turkey, 2 slices WW bread, 1 TBSP canola/olive oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

Meal 3 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 3/4 cup mashed yams, cucumber

Workout - None

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 3/4 cup yams

Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 TSP canola/olive oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Diet went quite well today. Lots of good slow burning carbs with bread at only one meal. I can't really complain at all, except I maybe should've gone to sleep sooner after my last meal. I'm not too worried about it though.

I'm sad I didn't get to workout today; it was such a gorgeous day to play ball. My ankle was swollen to Hell when I awoke this morning. I thought I might've broken something, so I went to the ER. Luckily it was just sprained, but I have no health care so now I'm gonna get some ridiculous bill for a 30 minute hospital visit. Even so, I'm still blown that I probably can't play basketball this week, and possibly next week. Also, my workouts are going to get thrown off. I can't do jumping jacks as warmups. A couple of stretches I normally do are out. Most importantly, I can't do any lifts to put excess weight on the leg. So, I'm going to focus on DB rows on the bench and chinups for my back workout. For my legs, I'm going to stick with leg extensions and hamstring curls (Bleh, I miss squats already). Calves are pretty screwed for the next week or two. Oh well. I'll get back on track soon enough. The third P-RR-S cycle should be free of distraction. I might even finish off this 9 week cycle with RR-RR-S-P-S. Shock week will be hard to do without deadlifts and squats and basically only free weights.

On the bright side, I made $60 for a small amount of computer work for some lady.  I have to go back and hook up her home network as part of the cost, but I just have to recable it.  It should take no more than 30 minutes.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2004)

Sleep - 9 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - 1 serving deli turkey, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 cup mashed yams, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, 1 TSP canola/olive oil based dressing, mixed salad

Meal 3 - 2 servings deli turkey, 2 slices WW bread, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, 1 TBSP canola/olive oil based dressing, mixed salad

Workout - rep range - chest, shoulders

DB Bench Press x 3 - 60 x 9
DB Incline Press x 3 - 50 x 7
Flys x 2 - 30 x 8

Arnold Press x 2 - 30 x 6
Lateral Raises x 2 - 10 x 10
Lying Lateral Raises x 2 - 10 x 9

Reverse Crunches x 3 - Near Failure

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - can of tuna, 1 TBSP canola mayo, slice WW pita, celery, cucumber

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Good day for my diet.  I found some new bread that has less than 1g of sugar per slice.  It tastes good and is less processed than the previous bread I was buying (Although that bread wasn't too bad either).  Calories were pretty much right on.  Actually, I might've eaten a little less than I should have.

My workout was alright, but I didn't set some of the weights properly.  I underestimated what I needed to drop them based on my first RR week with the same lifts.  It's okay, I will drop them a little next session.  I love RR week.  I go nice and slow on all the lifts.  I use something like a 3-0-3 tempo, so my weights have to be reduced a lot.

My ankle feels much better today.  It barely hurt to drive my car today, which has a pretty stiff aftermarket clutch.  I am hoping that it will be better so I can continue with shock week next week.  If not, I'll continue with my modified RR week.  Tomorrow isn't going to be any fun.  I have to stick with lame exercises that don't put added weight on my ankle.  Oh well.  Such is life.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

Sleep - 9 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - 2 servings deli turkey, 2 slices WW bread, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, 1 TBSP canola/olive oil based dressing, mixed salad

Meal 3 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 cup mashed yams, cucumber

Workout - rep range - back

Lying DB Rows x 5 - 40 x 11
Wide Chinups x 5 - 0 x 3
DB Pullovers x 4 - 35 x 11

Reverse Crunches x 3 - Near Failure

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 - can of tuna, 1 TBSP canola mayo, 1/2 cup oatmeal, celery, cucumber

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Pretty good eating today.  Standard meals.  Nothing special to comment on.

Workout was good, but I didn't like removing deadlifts.  I did everything nice and slow.  Although I couldn't do my favorite exercise, I had a nice mind to muscle connection going today.  I did more than I expected in everything.

My ankle once again feels better today.  I have high hopes of doing shock week next week.  I'm actually getting to bed at a decent time tonight.  I have to wake up at 7 and go to a group interview for this job.  I finally find out if I have it.  Then, I just have to pass a drug test, complete a couple of weeks of paid trainig, and I'm golden.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

Sleep - 7 hours

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 3 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, WW pita, mixed salad

Meal 4 - can of tuna, 1 TBSP canola mayo, WW pita, celery, cucumber

Meal 5 - sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal, cucumber

Meal 6 - 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Diet was decent today.  Nothing out of the ordinary.  I had to repeat certain choices more than normal beacuse food is running low.  Tomorrow I go shopping.  Also, there was about 5 hours between meal 1 and 2.  I didn't mean for the gap to be this large, but my group interview took longer than expected.  Plus, I ended up having to run to the MVA express and have my driving record printed out.

No workout today.  My ankle is still healing.  I walked to someone's house to do some computer work, but that was about all I could muster up.  I did a lot of low level activity, but I still miss the intensity of good full court basketball games.  Oh well, tomorrow is arm day.  I don't have to substitute anything due to my injury tomorrow.

I pretty much got my job at the airport.  As long as I pass the background check, which it is very unlikely that I don't, I'm in.  I also have to go take a drug test tomorrow, which I will pass.  I quit smoking pot a while ago just for this reason.  After my test, I will resume a very moderate level of smoking.  Time to get to sleep at a reasonable time.  Peace and love.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats on the job.  I hope it works out for you 

Diet looks good.  Have you looked into safflower mayo?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job. I hope it works out for you
> 
> Diet looks good. Have you looked into safflower mayo?


Me, or possibly my brother, is going to the store today.  I was just planning on it actually because I have seen you recommend it to a few people.  As well, I know canola oil isn't the best source of fat, but isn't the worst either.  I'm sure they have it at Whole Foods Market.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2004)

It's very good.  Hain brand is my favorite


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's very good. Hain brand is my favorite


Alright, I have purchased Safflower oil based mayo (Hain bran at that). The next journal I post will have that as I am currently posting for yesterday.

*July 1st - Thursday*

*Sleep*
7 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP canola mayo, WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
3 servings deli turkey, 1/4 cup brown rice, 1 TSP canola/sesame based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Rep Range - Arms*

Overhead Extensions x 3 - 65 x 9
DB Kickbacks x 3 - 15 x 8

Spider Curls x 3 - 55 x 9
Hammer Curls x 2 - 30 x 8

Preacher Wrist Curls x 2 - 75 x 10
Preacher Reverse Wrist Curls x 1 - 45 x 10

Reverse Crunches x 3 - Near Failure

My diet was good today. Right in the target caloric range, lots of good slow burning carbs, and plenty of protein. There was a large gap between meal 1 and 2 again because of another job-related issue that took too long. I ended up having to fill out an enormous amount of forms and get FBI and postal finger printed. As well, I had to drive off site to the drug testing. Nonsense, but oh well. It's over and done with now.

My workout was pretty good. I did a little better than I thought I might on most lifts. Some of those numbers might be innaccurate because they are from memory, but close enough. I had a nice mind to muscle connection going. As well, I noticed my cutting paying off more as I noticed increased vascularity when I got to biceps.

Solid day, nothing to complain about. Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 3, 2004)

*July 2nd - Friday*

*Sleep*
8 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
3 servings deli turkey, 1/4 cup brown rice, 1 TSP olive/canola based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Rep Range - Legs*

Leg Extensions x 6 - 90 x 12

Leg Curls x 6 - 90 x 9

Reverse Crunches x 3 - Near Failure

Diet was almost the same as yesterday. It was spot on. Today I got the spacing of my meals a lot closer to ideal too. Also, safflower mayo is pretty good.

Workout was lame. In terms of my connection and my efforts, it was decent. I just missed doing squats, good mornings, and calf raises. I also miss the feeling of not being able to walk right after a really intense leg workout. My ankle is once again feeling better though. I am confident that I can return to normal next week, meaning shock week comes as scheduled!

Goodnight everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2004)

*July 3rd - Saturday*

*Sleep*
9 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
2.5 servings deli turkey, 1/4 cup brown rice, 1 TSP olive/canola oil based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

*Meal 4*
sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

*Meal 5*
sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Pretty good day for my diet.  I finally got to put my new tupperware to use because meals 4 and 5 were eaten at my friend's house.  We had a little get together because another friend of mine just returned from taking some summer classes out of state.  Not any special comments really.  Peace and love.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

Do you put the sardines in your cottage cheese?

I love sardines.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Do you put the sardines in your cottage cheese?
> 
> I love sardines.


I've never tried it.  Do you suggest such a thing?  I love them as well.  Not only for their taste, but because it's a good source of fish oil and protein.  However, the thought has never crossed my mind to mix those two tastey items together.

*July 4th - Sunday

Sleep*
9 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
5oz salmon, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

*Meal 4*
2 scoopy whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, celery, cucumber

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Interesting day for my diet.  I waited a tad too long between meals 3 and 4, but no biggie.  As well, meal 3 was slightly higher in calories than others, but nothing too crazy.  So, I made meal 5 a little lighter than normal.  I also skipped on carbs for the last 2 meals instead of just the last one.  I didn't do much of anything yesterday, so I figured it couldn't hurt too much.

On a positive note, I am definitely noticing changes in the mirror.  I am trying to avoid the scale.  I have only stepped on it once in the past month or so that I have been cutting.  It is most noticeable in my love handles.  I get a lot of fat on my lower back, so it is easy to see it dissipate.  A tiny bit has dropped from the lower part of my stomach too, but not quite enough to reveal the bottom of my rectus.  Oh well, progress takes time!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2004)

*July 5th - Monday*
*
Sleep
*9 hours

*Meal 1*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1 cup 2% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, serving of corned beef, serving pearled barley, mixed salad

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoopy whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
2 servings corned beef, serving pearled barley, TSP canola based dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Shock - Chest & Shoulders

*Flys/Bench Press x 2 - 40 x 12/145 x 10
DB Bench Dropsets x 1 - 60 x 11/40 x 11

DB Front Raise/Military Press x 2 - 25 x 10/55 x 10
DB Perpendicular Row Dropsets x 1 - 80 x 10/60 x 9

Hanging Leg Raises/Long Arm Crunches/Bicycle Crunches x 1 - Near Failure

Lotsa sleep, lotsa good eatin (Don't worry Jodi, the corned beef is nitrate/nitrite free and reasonable on the sodium), a nice workout, and a good day all in all.  My workout felt really strong.  I feel nice and sore today, but not excessively so.  

My ankle is feeling better, but not 100%.  There is still an odd feeling when I position myself as though I were doing a deadlift.  I'm going to play it safe and modify my back and leg days once again, as much as I hate to do so.  Leg extensions and curls are so boring.  At least I can do chinups and DB rows on back day.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2004)

I have slacked on journals for the past few days.  Let's just suffice to say that I have cheated on my diet at all and my workouts have been pretty good.  I have done back and arms; both were good workouts except that I can't do deadlifts/squats or anything else that pressures my ankle still.  I miss squats, and today is leg day.  I'm stuck with leg extensions and curls once again.

On Wednesday I waited 12 hours in line to get a signature from Bill Clinton in his new book.  I'm not a huge admirer or anything, but signed copies of his book are going for up to $400 on eBay.  I packed several meals for that endeavor to keep my diet on track.  However, I had to wake up at 5AM.  So, I only got 3 hours of sleep.  I took a 4 hour "nap" later.

I am still dropping weight steadily.  I stepped on the scale for the first time in a while and it appears that I have been averaging about 2 pounds per week even though I haven't done cardio the past week or two.  I'm at about 191 from 200, which is what I weighed 4.5 weeks ago.  I don't appear to have lost any LBM.  In fact, I almost look bigger because of the increased muscle definition.  At this rate I will be done cutting in like two weeks.  This will give me a couple of weeks to gradually increase my calories so I can begin bulking next cycle.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2004)

*July 9th - Friday*

*Sleep*
9 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 1% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, slice WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, serving deli turkey, serving pearled barley, mixed salad

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
5oz chicken, serving pearled barley, TSP canola/sesame dressing, 2 TBSP gound flax seed, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Shock - Legs*

Leg Extension Dropsets x 3 - 180 x 12/140 x 12

Leg Curl Dropsets x 3 - 140 x 11/110 x 9

Hanging Leg Raises/Long Arm Crunches/Bicycle Crunches x 1 - Near Failure

Well, I cheated yesterday.  I drank 3 beers between meal 5 and 6 at my friend's after work party.  I don't work with him, but I supplied to alcohol and we have been friends for over 10 years so I got a special access pass.  Oh well, no biggie.  I have hardly cheated thus far, so it felt good to take a break from my rigid dieting schedule for an evening.  The only cheat I have done besides this was to eat white pasta, but I still kept my portions and macros right.  Besides the cheat my diet looked about the same as it does every other day.

My workout was good, but leg extensions and curls are boring.  I want to do freaking squats!  The good news is when I get in deadlift position my ankle feels perfectly normal.  Things should only improve by next Tuesday.  I can't wait to do deadlifts again!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

3 beers ! No sweat !  Looking good man .


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 3 beers ! No sweat !  Looking good man .



Thanks.  I wasn't worried about it.  It's almost like a refeed.  Plus, that only put me at about maintenance calories for the day.

*July 10th - Saturday*

*Sleep*
8 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 3/4 cup flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, slice WW pita, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
3 servings lean corned beef, serving pearled barley, mixed salad

*Meal 4*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
sardines, serving deli turkey, serving pearled barley, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Standard day in terms of diet.  Nothing special here.  I didn't workout either.

It was an interesting day.  4 people I know have that day as a birthday.  I went to two birthday parties.  I ended up wrestling a friend of mine in his back yard.  That was really fun.  We were on the wrestling team together, so we both knew what we were doing a little.  However, he learned a little Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.  Needless to say, when he implemented that I got destroyed.  He got me in a chokehold that was so ridiculous; I have never had my breathing totally cutoff like that.  I just had to tap out.  Then we wrestled like we did in high school, and I was able to pin him.  Fun stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2004)

*July 11th - Sunday*

*Sleep*
8.5 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 3/4 cup flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
dinner comprised of flank steak and rice at some restaurant

*Meal 3*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 4*
cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter



*July 12th - Monday*

*Sleep*
5.5 + 2 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flax cereal, 1/2 cup 1% milk, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can of tuna, 1 TBSP safflower mayo, two slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, serving deli turkey, serving barley, mixed salad

*Meal 4*
2 servings deli ham, 1/2 cup 2% cottage chese, 1/2 cup oatmeal, cucumber

*Meal 5 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6*
1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Power - Chest & Shoulders*

Bench Press x 3 - 215 x 4
Incline Press x 3 - 175 x 4
Decline DB Press x 2 - 90 x 3

Military Press x 2 - 125 x 4
Upright Rows x 2 - 125 x 3
Perpendicular DB Rows x 2 - 90 x 5

Okay, I cheated on my diet again Sunday.  I have a good excuse though.  I finally went and did something with my dad all day.  It was spur of the moment and I didn't have time to pack lunches.  I have been neglecting to do anything with him, so it was a must.  However, I kept it reasonable.  I made my portions decent.  The meal was probably 600-700 calories by my estimates.  Not too bad considering I only ate 4 meals that day.  As well, I woke up late and went to bed fairly early for orientation at my new job the next day.

Today I got back on track.  I brought some packed meals with me to orientation, and I have tomorrow's meals packed and ready to go.  I am determined; I will not cheat again.

My workout today was so-so.  I felt okay, but my mind wasn't fully there.  I stayed exactly the same in all my lifts, except for the DB rows.  I think I need to change my bench form a little.  I have decided that for the next P-RR-S cycle I am going to use PL form on my big 3 lifts during power week.  Hopefully this will help me improve my core lifts somewhat.  If not, then I am going for a straight PL routine the next time coming.

Time for sleep.  My first real day of training begins tomorrow.  Goodnight.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2004)

*July 13th - Tuesday*

*Sleep*
6.5 + .5 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1/2 cup flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 1/4 cup brown rice, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
tin sardines, 1/4 cup brown rice, 2 slices deli ham, mixed salad

*Meal 4*
cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Meal 5 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6*
tin sardines, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice


*Workout - Power - Back & Traps*

Deadlift x 3 - 295 x 2
Bent Row x 3 - 205 x 2
DB Row x 3 - 110 x 3
Wide Chinups x 3 - 0 x 5

BB Shrugs x 2 - 225 x 1

My diet went just fine today.  I decided it was more important to have two meals with carbs after weight training, even if it's later in the day.  Instead, I stuck my usual pre-bed meal earlier.  I have trouble waking up at 6:30 to get my workout done before work.  Anyway, good diet today and meals for tomorrow tupperwared.

My workout was not as good.  I think the time away from deads and such because of my ankle slowed me down, but not drastically.  Actually, my grip is what felt weak, not really my back or traps.  I already have plans for increased forearm/grip strengthening work in my next split.

Goodnight all.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 14, 2004)

*July 14th - Wednesday*

*Sleep*
7.5 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1/2 cup flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 1/4 cup brown rice, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
2.5 servings deli turkey, 2 slices sunflower rye bread, 1 TBSP canola/sesame dressing, 2 TBSP ground flax seed, mixed salad

*Meal 4*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
tin sardines, 1 serving pastrami (pretty lean), partial serving deli turkey, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

Diet was good today.  Nothing special to report.

No workout.  I decided to hold off just a little longer on basketball.  I will start playing again this weekend.

Sleep well world.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2004)

*July 14th - Wednesday*

*Sleep*
7 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1 scoop whey, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1/2 cup flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, 1 serving deli pastrami, bite deli turkey, 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

*Meal 4*
tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 1/4 cup brown rice, celery, cucumber

*Meal 5 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6*
cup 2 % cottage cheese, serving deli turkey, WW pita

*Workout - Power - Arms*

CG Bench Press x 3 - 185 x 4
Skull Crushers x 3 - 95 x 6

CG Underhand Chinups x 3 - 10 x 6
Drag Curls x 2 - 85 x 4

Wrist Curls x 2 - 115 x 5
Reverse Wrist Curls x 1 - 55 x 5

Hanging Leg Raises x 3 - Near Failure


Good diet, although I tacked on an extra 100 calories at breakfast and took it away from meal 2.  I don't feel like getting into the details as to why.  It probably means nothing anyway.

Nice lifting session.  I definitel surprised myself on chinups.  I have always been bad at them.  I think I'll go with a 25 next time.  I also think I could've hit another CG bench rep, but I lacked a spotter and it was borderline.

Peace to the world.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

How do you eat your sardines?

When I was a kid my Grampa would mush them all up and add lemon juice and spread them on a cracker.  I liked them but then again I was a kid and would try anything.  I'm not so sure now


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How do you eat your sardines?
> 
> When I was a kid my Grampa would mush them all up and add lemon juice and spread them on a cracker.  I liked them but then again I was a kid and would try anything.  I'm not so sure now



I just eat them straight out of the tin.  I like them, despite the fact that all kinds of people find them disgusting.  Lemon sounds like a good idea.  When I'm bulking I frequently get them packed in olive oil, and less frequently in hot sauce.

*July 19th - Monday*

*Sleep*
6 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 1/8 cups flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
5oz swordfish, 1/4 cup barley, cucumber

*Meal 4*
sardines, 1/2 scoop whey, 1/4 cup barley, cucumber

*Meal 5 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6*
cup 2 % cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Rep Range - Chest & Shoulders*

DB Bench Press x 3 - 60 x 11
DB Incline Press x 3 - 40 x 9
Flys x 2 - 30 x 9

Arnold Press x 2 - 20 x 11
Lateral Raise x 2 - 10 x 12
Lying Lateral Raise x 2 - 10 x 12

Reverse Crunches x 3 - 0 x Near-Failure

Alright, so I haven't updated my journal in a few days.  I've just been really busy.  I've popped by and posted a few items, but I neglected my journal.  Anyway, I had a pretty average leg workout.  Nothing really improved.  In fact, a lift or two dropped as a result of my lacking leg work due to an ankle sprain.  The drops are on the order of 1 repitition though, so no biggie.  Also, I played basketball this Sunday.  My ankle felt pretty good.  I'm going to play more on Wednesday.

My diet has been spot on.  Nothing to really complain about or mention here.

My workout today was pretty good.  Everything felt strong and solid.  I noticed some improvement.  Almost every lift went up.  Feelin' good.  

Peace and love IM.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 20, 2004)

*July 20th - Tuesday*

*Sleep*
7 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 1/8 cups flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
5oz chicken breast, 1/4 cup barley, mixed salad

*Meal 3*
sardines, 1oz chicken breast, 1/4 cup barley, cucumber

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 6*
cup 2 % cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Rep Range - Back & Traps*

Sumo Deadlift x 3 - 185 x 12
Lying DB Rows x 3 - 40 x 12
Wide Chinups x 3 - 0 x 4
DB Pullover x 3 - 35 x 12

DB Shrugs x 2 - 115 x 12

Reverse Crunches x 3 - 0 x Near-Failure

Good day all around today for both diet and exercise.  My weights may look low, but I do everything besides DLs at a slow tempo.  My DL weight needs to be increased a lot.  I probably could've done a lot more than 12.  Eh, not the most exciting journal today.  Peace.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 21, 2004)

*July 21st - Wednesday*

*Sleep*
7 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 1/8 cups flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
sardines, 1oz chicken breast, 1/4 cup barley, mixed salad

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
5oz chicken, 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

*Meal 6*
cup 2 % cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - 20 minutes HIIT jogging*

Diet was good in terms of calories, but there was a large gap between meals 1, 2, and 3.  There just wasn't an opportunity for my to grub down while training for my job today.  Meal 1 I ate at 6:30AM, meal 2 at 11AM, then meal 3 at 4PM.  Oh well, I did the best I could.  When I am finished training and I can pick my own lunch breaks this shouldn't happen.  I'm going to try and weasel in two 15 minute lunch breaks instead of a single 30 minute lunch break.

My jogging went well.  I felt a slight tinge in my ankle at one point for maybe 30 seconds, but it went away and hasn't surfaced since.  I'm glad I'm getting back into cardio.  It feels real good.  I would've played basketball, but I had dinner with my youngest brother and mom before he goes to Mexico with his friend for a month.  Jogging was easier to cram in there.

Peace to the world.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2004)

*July 22nd - Thursday*

*Sleep*
7 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 1/8 cups flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
3 servings deli ham, 1/2 slice provolone, 2 slices WW bread, mixed salad

*Meal 3*
5oz chicken breast, 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
sardines, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, cucumber

*Meal 6*
cup 2 % cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Rep Range - Arms*

Overhead Tricep Extensions x 3 - 65 x 10
Kickbacks x 3 - 12.5 x 8

Spider Curls x 3 - 50 x 12
Hammer Curls x 2 - 30 x 9

Preacer Wrist Curl x 2 - 75 x 12
Reverse Preacher Wrist Curl x 1 - 45 x 12

Reverse Crunches x 3 - 0 x Near Failure

Pretty good diet again today with the exception of meals 2 and 3 proceeding an excessively long gap in eating.  I make it work though.

Workout went okay.  I did well, but still felt like I half-assed it a little.  I think I could've done more kickbacks, and I accidentally put too little weight on spider curls, but other than that I suppose it went well.

I'm beginning to gradually transition from training to working.  I got a lot of physical activity at work.  A whole lot of walking and even little spurts of jogging.  Other random activities like pulling extremely heavy carts also helped.  I got a pretty bad sunburn as a result, but I'm going to wear sun screen tomorrow and hope it doesn't get worst.  Peace and love.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2004)

*July 23rd - Friday*

*Sleep*
7 hours

*Meal 1*
4 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup 1% milk, 1 1/8 cups flax cereal, mutli-vitamin/mineral, time release vitamin C

*Meal 2*
can tuna, TBSP safflower mayo, 2 slices WW bread, celery, cucumber

*Meal 3*
tin sardines, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

*Meal 4 - PWO*
2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5*
tin sardines, serving deli ham, 1/4 cup brown rice, mixed salad

*Meal 6*
cup 2 % cottage cheese, 2 TBSP peanut butter

*Workout - Rep Range - Legs*

Full Squats (BB Style) x 3 - 165 x 9 
Leg Extensions x 3 - 180 x 8

Good Mornings x 3 - 95 x 12
Leg Curls x 3 - 90 x 9

One-legged calf raise x 2 - 60 x 12

Diet was good, same as it is often.  Once again, meals were spread thin while working and packed tighter afterwards.  Nothing I can really do about it though.

Workout felt alright; my legs are just weak.  I was really dissapointed with squats.  I didn't do them for 3 weeks or so and I lost 20 pounds off it.  However, my good mornings need to be raised quite a bit.  My calf raises could've been heavier too, but I decided to take it easy since the possibility of reinjuring my ankle was highest with this exercise.

Good day fine people.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 24, 2004)

CP,
How's it going ?  Did I miss it or have you not posted any "results" lately? Aka  weight/fat loss .  

Have a great weekend


----------



## goal_500_bench (Jul 29, 2004)

If you don't mind me askin how much can you deadlift, squat and bench??


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> CP,
> How's it going ?  Did I miss it or have you not posted any "results" lately? Aka  weight/fat loss .
> 
> Have a great weekend



I have been slacking on posting results.  You are correct.  Basically, I have followed my diet perfectly since the last posting.  I have finished cutting.  I lost about 15 pounds in 9 weeks.  I am now beginning to increase my calories.  I'm currently eating about 2800 a day, which is up from about 2300 per day while cutting.  I am going to continue eating 2800 during my off week (I just finished my last workout before off time).  Then, I will increase calories another 500 or so and begin bulking the following week.  I plan on doing a lean bulk so I don't have to cut for so long next time.  I will post pictures in the next couple of days.

My workouts have been pretty good for shock week.  My squatting poundages decreased a little bit because of my inability to do anything but leg extensions while my ankle was injured.  They are working their way back up though.  The strength loss was minimal, although my squat already sucked.

You have a great weekend too.  I work weekends now, but I don't mind because I work a 2-10:30PM shift.  I still have time to go out and have fun at night.  Peace, and thanks for inquiring.




			
				goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me askin how much can you deadlift, squat and bench??



Deadlift - 295 x 3
Full Squat - 245 x 2
Bench - 265 x 1

These are bests.  

My squat has gone down because of my ankle injury, but I have never tried a parallel squat PL style, so I think I could do more weight like that.  I am optimistic that my squat weight will be increasing in no time come my bulking cycle.  

Also, I'm altering my bench press so I use less chest and more tris/lats (PL style), so the weight has gone down for the moment as well.  Once I adapt, I anticipate breaking past that barrier.  

My deadlift is definitely limited by my grip.  I am increasing direct forearm work in my upcoming split to address this problem.  I could forsee banging out at least 3 more reps if my grip didn't give out.

Thanks for showing interest.  Peace.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm concluding this journal as of today.  I have posted two more pictures in my gallery with my slimmer physique.  Bodyfat is estimated at 10%, but is probably accurate +/- 1%.  I may start a bulking journal after my off week is over and my calories are back to bulking range.  Only time will tell...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey CowPimp...


Congrats man!!! Whatever you've done it's worked well.  Keep up the good work


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey CowPimp...
> 
> 
> Congrats man!!! Whatever you've done it's worked well.  Keep up the good work



Thanks for the complement; complements are always good little motivators.  By the way, you have a beautiful family.


----------

